# [S] Alida Kurras in HQ



## Stefan24100 (7 Mai 2010)

ich habe dieses tolle Bild von Alida gefunden, leider in sehr schlechter Qualität (200x348). Hat das jemand in HQ?



​


----------



## walme (7 Mai 2010)

ein bisschen größer 
viel spass damit Stefan​ 


​


----------



## Stefan24100 (7 Mai 2010)

danke Walme :thumbup:


----------

